# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Problem with Aqua Medic Regulator



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Just got my CO2 tank refilled and after getting everything hooked back up I turned on the valve.

MAJOR LEAK









CO2 was leaking where the stem screws into the body of the regulator. I tightened it by hand as best I could but I was worried I'd bust the gauges if I put too much pressure on them. I can't see any other way to tighten it due to the extreme compactness of this regulator. 
I'm thinking this may be why I only get about 4 months out of a 20 # tank. Until now, I assumed that the stem was part of the body. I didn't know it just screwed in. This makes it a potential leak source.









My question is, what's the best way to tighten it ? Is hand tight good enough ? Anybody ever run into this problem ?

Thanks


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Just got my CO2 tank refilled and after getting everything hooked back up I turned on the valve.

MAJOR LEAK









CO2 was leaking where the stem screws into the body of the regulator. I tightened it by hand as best I could but I was worried I'd bust the gauges if I put too much pressure on them. I can't see any other way to tighten it due to the extreme compactness of this regulator. 
I'm thinking this may be why I only get about 4 months out of a 20 # tank. Until now, I assumed that the stem was part of the body. I didn't know it just screwed in. This makes it a potential leak source.









My question is, what's the best way to tighten it ? Is hand tight good enough ? Anybody ever run into this problem ?

Thanks


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Question: Are you refering to where you connect the regulator to the CO2 tank? If so, are you using Teflon tape to seal the regulator to the tank male end? You should not have to screw anything except the regulator to the tank.

Im an English teacher in school, not in this forum. Hence, I spell, you spell, we all spell bad.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Nope, it's where the stem connects to the body of the regulator. The other end of the stem has the nut that screws onto the CO2 tank. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You don't want to put Teflon tape on the cylinder threads. But there should be a NEW washer between the cylinder and regulator. If you did not get a NEW washer then get one.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

The problem has nothing to do with the regulator to tank connection. Let me try this again.

There is a short tube that runs fron the CO2 tank to the regulator. One end of this tube has a nut that screws onto the CO2 tank. The other end of the tube screws into the regulator body. It's where this tube screws into the regulator body that I had the leak.

Anybody know what I'm talkingt about ?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok, I have the picture now. That's not a good thing. If the regulator is still under warranty then get it replaced. If not get a new one. You might be able to get that one fixed but where and how long it will take are good questions.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Rex. I got the regulator about a year ago from Robert. Dunno about the warranty.

My concern is that I may have a slow leak where the stem screws into the regulator body. I haven't taken it apart yet to see exactly how it's supposed to seal. It could have some type of O ring and when I re tightened it, it effectively resealed it. At this point I really don't know and I can't think of any way to test it. My feeling is that it should never have been designed to come apart at this point at all. They should have either welded it or used locktight to keep it together. As it is, I inadvertently loosened it while reinstalling on a fresh tank and this should never have been possible in the first place.









There is really no room to get any kind of wrench on the stem in order to tighten it. The only way I can see to tighten it is to attach the regulator to the tank and then turn the regulator body using the gauges for leverage. It's really not designed to get a wrench on it at all.

Sorry for the rambling post. Stupid details like this really tick me off when they are so unnecessary.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Doomer, the same thing happened to me with one of my Eheim regulators; helpful hubby was changing the bottle for me and removed the stem from the regulator, and I'm with you-I feel pretty sure that was never meant to be removed. Once back together and hooked up to the tank, the bottle emptied itself in three weeks, and I was sure there was a leak at that point. I took it apart once it emptied, replaced the plastic washer, used Teflon tape on the regulator end of the stem and put it back together, and it worked fine; bottle is still going and lasting as I would normally expect it to. Unlike yours, however, I have room to get a wrench on it and tighten it down.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

You might try contacting the manufacturer.

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Vicki, think I'm just going to sit tight for now. If this tank empties too fast then I'll take drastic measures to reseal the thing. I've always heard that it's not good to use teflon tape on CO2 fittings because of the danger of getting bits of it stuck in the needle valve but I noticed that my Kegworks regulator has telfon on the stem threads where the Aqua Medic leaked so I guess I'll use some if I have to. For now I think I'll just let it be. I got it as tight as I could without breaking the gauges but I also mangled it a bit trying to use pliers to get it tight.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Would a pipe wrench fit on it??

Bob

High Pressure CO2 sources, needle valves, information:
http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High%20Pressure%20CO2


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

There's a round part that sticks out that pipe wrench would fit on. Don't know how much torque it could take tho. It appears to be a chrome cover of some sort. Since this regulator is fixed pressure I don't think it covers and internal adjustment. If push come to shove, I'll probably take a pipe wrench to it before I risk damaging the gauges.

I'd really hate to tear it up. It's a great regulator that's been trouble free until yesterday.


----------

